# Brexit will cause a recession



## readytogo

If this really happens we will see some changes in world markets ,I hope your 401k or trust fund is insured.:gaah:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/06/18/how-brexit-could-hurt-america/


----------



## AmishHeart

Things are already a mess. It would just add to it.


----------



## Sentry18

While the info _may_ be essentially factual (I don't know either way), the Washington Post's writers, editors, and fact checkers are crappier than used toilet paper.


----------



## smaj100

Iceland and Switzerland have both cancelled their respective applications.


----------



## Tweto

The financial news people are divided whether Britain's exit would cause any disruption in world markets, but some of them are saying that this could cause a recession.


----------



## OutInTheWoods

Since Britain never went off the Pound to the Euro-dollar, I expect little disruption.


----------



## backlash

We have now heard from the propaganda division of big business/big government.
I don't believe much of what the so called media say and even less of what the government says.
Let the British people decide and see what happens.


----------



## OutInTheWoods

^ Don't know who you were referring to - my post is just my opinion based on what I know from family who live in London. The only time they use Euros is if they take a trip through the Chunnel for some vacation or shopping in France.


----------



## Tacitus

OutInTheWoods said:


> Since Britain never went off the Pound to the Euro-dollar, I expect little disruption.


Agreed. Also, I understand that after the vote they have 2 years before anything changes. That is 2 years to negotiate all the treaties they need. I tend to think this will cause a short term blip in the stock and commodities (e.g., gold) markets, but I don't think it will cause anything bad to happen that isn't already on its way.


----------



## bigg777

I have no idea what the outcome of the Brexit vote will be but, I do know that I would be voting to leave the EU. The EU/NWO idiots have already damned the European continent to internal strife and terrorism for the foreseeable future. Our feckless leader wants to imitate the EU, screw that!


----------



## BillS

It won't _cause_ a recession since America and the EU are already in a depression.

The EU people are predicting that the sky will fall because they don't want the UK to leave the tyrannical system.


----------



## hiwall

One thing I heard said by a person over there I think sums it up. It went something like this.............
"Vote to stay in the EU if you like having a foreign overlord."


----------



## Sentry18

I for one am shocked. Who could have guessed a united Eurosocialism would turn out to be a bad idea!?


----------



## Starcreek

bigg777 said:


> I have no idea what the outcome of the Brexit vote will be but, I do know that I would be voting to leave the EU. The EU/NWO idiots have already damned the European continent to internal strife and terrorism for the foreseeable future. Our feckless leader wants to imitate the EU, screw that!


I agree with this ^.

I recently watched an excellent documentary on the Brexit vote and a startling look at the inner workings of the EU. I fervently hope they DO exit the EU.


----------



## backlash

OutInTheWoods said:


> ^ Don't know who you were referring to - my post is just my opinion based on what I know from family who live in London. The only time they use Euros is if they take a trip through the Chunnel for some vacation or shopping in France.


Sorry for the confusion.
I was referring to the Washington Post.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

England leaving the EU would be an important setback for the globalization goals of the powers that be. That's why we are constantly hearing how bad it would be for all of us from the news media. I don't believe the hype.


----------



## Tweto

Every one of the "experts" said that Britain would stay with the EU. They were all wrong. Britain voted to leave. David Cameron the Prime Minister of Britain announced that he will resign. The Dow futures are down 500 and Gold is up almost $64. 

The British pound is down to levels of 34 years ago.

The actual split will not happen for 2 years but the markets are scared. 

David Cameron in his speech this morning said that the will of the people has to be respected and this is why I will resign.

In any way to look at this, it's a victory for conservatism. 

It's important to realize that all this happened in just hours.


----------



## AmishHeart

Their markets are crashing...Germanys are down....watching ours today.


----------



## LastOutlaw

*Brexit*

While I am not in favor of stock market crashes I do feel this is a stab in the eye of the globalists and is the beginning of the people standing up and saying enough is enough. People want to be in control of their own countries. America is saying the same thing to the globalists by backing Trump.
People do not want open borders or to be controlled by world bankers.
This is the people stating that fact.
In my opinion, better a bit at a time than one huge world wide crash which I believe is inevitable if we continue on the road we have been on.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Awesome! I couldn't be more happy! Good for you England!


----------



## hiwall

> Awesome! I couldn't be more happy! Good for you England!


 I agree!

This is a BIG DEAL!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Make no mistake, brexit makes a hilary win here for the powers that be extremely important. I expect her come come full guns blazing. Don't think it will work but it's going to be tooth and nail now.


----------



## RevWC

I just made appointment with my dog's groomer for a flea dip and she is British. I asked her how she felt about Brexit this morning and, very subdued, said she thought it was probably a good thing. I told her I pulled up the internet 1st thing this morning and saw it passed and I yelled and jumped for joy. 

Once she knew how I felt she commented "I watched everything on TV eating my scone and drinking my tea after jumping up and down and screaming with joy too!" "It is a great day for England to bring back our country! Immigration is destroying England and now we can stop it!"

Win: The people
Lose: Elitists


----------



## bigg777

The citizens of the UK have spoken and they have chosen self-rule over serfdom.

God bless them all.


----------



## hiwall

We all in the USA face a similar vote in November. We can vote to be a slave or to be a peon.


----------



## OutInTheWoods

hiwall said:


> We all in the USA face a similar vote in November. We can vote to be a slave or to be a peon.


Question being - which vote gets you which.


----------



## phideaux

I been thinking about starting a petition around to have Kentucky secede from the world. 
:idea:

How many signatures would I need ?:dunno:


Jim


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I predict there will be some bargain hunting after stocks slide down. Kudus to the British people for taking their country back.


----------



## BillS

So what was the strategy by The Powers That Be? I'm sure they could have rigged the vote had they wanted to. 

Is the Brexit going to be the excuse for the coming economic turmoil?

Will Britain be punished enough by the EU to prevent other countries from leaving?

Already the Fed has announced that the Brexit will prevent the Fed from raising interest rates this year.


----------



## backlash

Soros made another fortune by shorting the pound.
The global elitist win either way.

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/soros-looks-set-to-make-a-killing-on-brexit-result-2016-06-24


----------



## readytogo

I`m no expert in politics nor financial affairs nor plan to insult the president of the USA over political opinions, after all he didn't created the mess and he seems to be blame for everything now days but seems to me that the world is do for another financial crisis after all we have never learn anything from the past, the average American is into debt up to his ears, the world is control by big corporate and we keep following it like The Pied Piper of Hamelin ,we are just to greedy but we will learn someday.


----------



## LastOutlaw

readytogo said:


> I`m no expert in politics nor financial affairs nor plan to insult the president of the USA over political opinions, after all he didn't created the mess and he seems to be blame for everything now days but seems to me that the world is do for another financial crisis after all we have never learn anything from the past, the average American is into debt up to his ears, the world is control by big corporate and we keep following it like The Pied Piper of Hamelin ,we are just to greedy but we will learn someday.


He didnt cause it but he kept the status quo, he has perpetuated the problem and actually made things much worse, he has fundamentally changed this country for the worse and is trying his best to make us a 3rd world nation. he has overrun us with illegal invaders in his attempt to induce socialism into a free nation and perpetuated the New World Order and globalism. He has helped to move most of the money to the top 1% and Corporate America that you are speaking of while acting like he is helping the middle class. No, you are right you are not an expert in politics or financial affairs and that is obvious by your remarks. While you may be following it like the pied piper I AM NOT. Speak for yourself. I owe nothing. I'm paid off on everything. I've worked my ass off to get here because I have seen the writing on the wall long ago. I am not greedy and I have already learned a long time ago to take care of myself. 
Frankly, your post is insulting. You speak in generalizations all the time like this and it needs to stop.
As I said before... SPEAK FOR YOURSELF. NOT ME!


----------



## Tweto

readytogo said:


> I`m no expert in politics nor financial affairs nor plan to insult the president of the USA over political opinions, after all he didn't created the mess and he seems to be blame for everything now days but seems to me that the world is do for another financial crisis after all we have never learn anything from the past, the average American is into debt up to his ears, the world is control by big corporate and we keep following it like The Pied Piper of Hamelin ,we are just to greedy but we will learn someday.


Obama pulls out of the middle East and leaves a void that allows ISIS to grow into what it is today. ISIS goes through the country side beheading and/or murdering almost everybody that will not swore allegiance to ISIS. The indigenes populist runs for their life's to Europe. The EU orders that refugee need to be taken in with out reservations. The German Chancellor Angels Merkel is asked to resign by rioting mobs because of rampant crime and rape by the refugees, she doesn't but will most likely not win again. Britain is ordered by the EU to take more refugees but the British subject strongly complain. Boris Johnson (conservative leader and former London mayor) organizes a campaign to leave the EU. Britain votes to leave the EU 52-48%. The Prime Minister of Britain, David Cameron resigns.

In the terrorist hand book (published about 2002) it specifically calls for them to terrorize the populace until they leave as refugees. The hand book then says to infiltrate the refugees with terrorist so they can sneak into Europe on then the US without scrutiny. The result of this is Paris, and much more to come.

If BO didn't do this on purpose then he fell right into the hands of the terrorists which would make him very stupid or incompetent. Take your pick

So did the POTUS create this mess, why use he did, and he has no one else to blame but himself..


----------



## Grimm

Tweto said:


> Obama pulls out of the middle East and leaves a void that allows ISIS to grow into what it is today. ISIS goes through the country side beheading and/or murdering almost everybody that will not swore allegiance to ISIS. The indigenes populist runs for their life's to Europe. The EU orders that refugee need to be taken in with out reservations. The German Chancellor Angels Merkel is asked to resign by rioting mobs because of rampant crime and rape by the refugees, she doesn't but will most likely not win again. Britain is ordered by the EU to take more refugees but the British subject strongly complain. Boris Johnson (conservative leader and former London mayor) organizes a campaign to leave the EU. Britain votes to leave the EU 52-48%. The Prime Minister of Britain, David Cameron resigns.
> 
> In the terrorist hand book (published about 2002) it specifically calls for them to terrorize the populace until they leave as refugees. The hand book then says to infiltrate the refugees with terrorist so they can sneak into Europe on then the US without scrutiny. The result of this is Paris, and much more to come.
> 
> If BO didn't do this on purpose then he fell right into the hands of the terrorists which would make him very stupid or incompetent. Take your pick
> 
> So did the POTUS create this mess, why use he did, and he has no one else to blame but himself..


Please remember that the refugees are majority men. They left their women and children in a war zone to rape and pillage Europe.


----------



## LastOutlaw

Grimm said:


> Please remember that the refugees are majority men. They left their women and children in a war zone to rape and pillage Europe.


If these "men" are really "men" Why should the rest of the world take them in and help them. Shouldn't they stand and fight for their own land as we have always done?


----------



## Grimm

LastOutlaw said:


> If these "men" are really "men" Why should the rest of the world take them in and help them. Shouldn't they stand and fight for their own land as we have always done?


This is what the women they left behind are saying. In fact they are calling them cowards.


----------



## Tweto

The Obama friendly media is reporting that the reason that the British subjects voted to leave the EU is because the EU was ordering the brits to stop using their toasters, hairdryers, etc., because of power usage.

The Obama non friendly media is all reporting that there was a leave vote because of concerns for their security and the refugee problem. 

Which one do you think is true!

The media and Obama can not say that it was security that caused them to leave because he would be admitting that it was his fault. Obama will never accept responsibility for his own actions, just like a 10 year old.


----------



## hiwall

The EU was started mainly for trade agreements. The object was to promote free trade among members to tie their economies together so tightly that one of the members would never declare war on the others.
Then look how it grew into a huge behemoth with countless pages of rules and regulations and demands of the members (much like our own federal government).
The EU got so big and powerful it trampled member country's sovereign rights. That is why in an act of pure desperation the oppressed people of the United Kingdom voted to leave.


----------



## AmishHeart

Also read that the Brits voted to leave because they send a lot of money to the EU, and their tv ads promised that if they left the EU, the money would be used to put into their socialized medicine fund, to get better medical care. I guess the ad was put there to persuade, but with no real promise it would be done. I can't imagine being one of 28 countries led by a global type group...with crazy social/economic laws imposed without a vote. Kinda felt that way when Obama was listening and doing the UN's bidding in regards to Syria; instead of going about things the right way and bringing things to Congress.


----------



## readytogo

LastOutlaw said:


> He didnt cause it but he kept the status quo, he has perpetuated the problem and actually made things much worse, he has fundamentally changed this country for the worse and is trying his best to make us a 3rd world nation. he has overrun us with illegal invaders in his attempt to induce socialism into a free nation and perpetuated the New World Order and globalism. He has helped to move most of the money to the top 1% and Corporate America that you are speaking of while acting like he is helping the middle class. No, you are right you are not an expert in politics or financial affairs and that is obvious by your remarks. While you may be following it like the pied piper I AM NOT. Speak for yourself. I owe nothing. I'm paid off on everything. I've worked my ass off to get here because I have seen the writing on the wall long ago. I am not greedy and I have already learned a long time ago to take care of myself.
> Frankly, your post is insulting. You speak in generalizations all the time like this and it needs to stop.
> As I said before... SPEAK FOR YOURSELF. NOT ME!


(The oldest propaganda technique is to repeat a lie emphatically and often until it is taken for the truth.)
The Bushes. The war that began March 19, 2003, was justified to the country by alarming claims that Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein had weapons of mass destruction and connections to al-Qaida terrorists-almost all of which turned out to be false. Some of the most senior officials in the U.S. government, including President Bush himself, Vice President Dick Cheney and Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld, asserted these claims in public with absolute confidence, even while privately, ranking U.S. military officers and intelligence professionals were voicing their doubts. Hubris: The Selling of the Iraq War, a documentary special hosted by Rachel Maddow (and based on a book I co-authored with David Corn), provides new evidence that the dissent within the administration and military was even more profound and widespread than anybody has known until now. 
The 21st Secretary of Defense from 2001 to 2006 under President George W. Bush.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...550c8e93ce9e8ecdfdce320cb0bf2ff6o0&ajaxhist=0
The Clintons.The Banking Act of 1933, widely known as the Glass-Steagall Act of 1933, separated banking according to the types of banking business-commercial banking and investment banking. It was passed when a large portion of the U.S. banking system collapsed during the Great Depression in the 1920s and 1930s. 
In 1999, Democrats led by President Bill Clinton and Republicans led by Sen. Phil Gramm joined forces to repeal Glass-Steagall at the behest of the big banks. What happened over the next eight years was an almost exact replay of the Roaring Twenties. Once again, banks originated fraudulent loans and once again they sold them to their customers in the form of securities. The bubble peaked in 2007 and collapsed in 2008. The hard-earned knowledge of 1933 had been lost in the arrogance of 1999.
And now we blame the refuge crisis on President Obama, the one responsible for all our present Ills.


----------



## Caribou

Recession or depression has nothing to do with Brexit. It is here and getting worse. This is my guess as to why Brexit passed.

https://player.vimeo.com/video/167607521


----------



## Tweto

RTG

everything you say in your post is true. Bush was to blame for WMD's, Clinton was to blame for the banking collapse, and Obama is to blame for the refugee crisis. 

And all our present ills are the responsibility of the man in-charge, Obama.


----------



## Genevieve

are we all destitute, starving and diseased yet?

just checking


----------



## BillS

readytogo said:


> (
> And now we blame the refuge crisis on President Obama, the one responsible for all our present Ills.


Obama is the one who's responsible for the Muslim invasion of America. He's the president. He could stop it. If Obama isn't at fault who is? If you're that ignorant you really shouldn't be posting your political opinions. It would be like me saying, "Shotguns aren't any good because they don't fire bullets."

In 2007 or so the big banks bundled toxic mortgages. The rating agencies rated them AAA. Investors lost billions. Despite the widespread fraud nobody went to prison. Obama did NOTHING.

The country is run by the families that own the Federal Reserve. Those people get a 6% annual royalty for every dollar created. That's $60 billion every year for every trillion dollars created. That's enough to buy up all the major media and to significantly influence every major corporation in America. Obama is their slave. Hillary will be their next slave.


----------



## DrPrepper

Genevieve said:


> are we all destitute, starving and diseased yet?
> 
> just checking


Ummm.....I think the whole point of this forum is keeping us from being that way! 

BUT.... yes, we do have starving, destitute, and diseased people in this country and the numbers seem to be growing. In spite of the "Affordable" Care Act, we are seeing more and more people with no insurance who wait until they are desperately ill until they come to the emergency room. Numbers of patients with sepsis and septic shock are rising across the country because what started out as a toothache became an abscess, then spread throughout the body because of lack of dental care insurance and outrageous cost. We have a measles epidemic in Arizona right now because of our porous borders and lack of health screening for illegals crossing into the US. Of course, the porous borders also contribute to hospitals closing and limiting health care services due to cost, the burden of onerous regulations, excess litigation, and lack of reimbursement. We have high numbers of homeless - and many of them just average citizens who can no longer afford their homes. According to CIA data, we rank about 56th in infant mortality, with countries like Guam, Cuba, and Bosnia/Herzegovina having lower rates than us. 

Of all of the potential SHTF situations I plan for, the one that strikes me as most realistic is the threat of economic collapse. We can't keep printing fiat currency with a national debt that increases more in an hour than I will earn in my lifetime. We can't keep expecting people who work to support those who won't. We cannot keep supporting the cost of being the world's police force when we cannot even keep our own cities safe. 

I think it would be really ignorant of us to wait until we are in the throes of an economic collapse to start to worry about what to do. 

I apologize if your comment was made in jest- but to me this is a really serious topic that so many people refuse to acknowledge.


----------



## db2469

BillS said:


> Obama is the one who's responsible for the Muslim invasion of America. He's the president. He could stop it. If Obama isn't at fault who is? If you're that ignorant you really shouldn't be posting your political opinions. It would be like me saying, "Shotguns aren't any good because they don't fire bullets."
> 
> In 2007 or so the big banks bundled toxic mortgages. The rating agencies rated them AAA. Investors lost billions. Despite the widespread fraud nobody went to prison. Obama did NOTHING.
> 
> The country is run by the families that own the Federal Reserve. Those people get a 6% annual royalty for every dollar created. That's $60 billion every year for every trillion dollars created. That's enough to buy up all the major media and to significantly influence every major corporation in America. Obama is their slave. Hillary will be their next slave.


Just back after gone from this forum for a couple years...read a few posts and refreshed my memory as to why I left! And BillS...you said the collapse was going to happen years ago, what went wrong?...lol.....if Trump wins, I'll have to resume prepping because then it just MIGHT happen...


----------



## LastOutlaw

readytogo said:


> (The oldest propaganda technique is to repeat a lie emphatically and often until it is taken for the truth.)
> The Bushes. The war that began March 19, 2003, was justified to the country by alarming claims that Iraqi leader Saddam Hussein had weapons of mass destruction and connections to al-Qaida terrorists-almost all of which turned out to be false. Some of the most senior officials in the U.S. government, including President Bush himself, Vice President Dick Cheney and Secretary of Defense Donald Rumsfeld, asserted these claims in public with absolute confidence, even while privately, ranking U.S. military officers and intelligence professionals were voicing their doubts. Hubris: The Selling of the Iraq War, a documentary special hosted by Rachel Maddow (and based on a book I co-authored with David Corn), provides new evidence that the dissent within the administration and military was even more profound and widespread than anybody has known until now.
> The 21st Secretary of Defense from 2001 to 2006 under President George W. Bush.
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...550c8e93ce9e8ecdfdce320cb0bf2ff6o0&ajaxhist=0
> The Clintons.The Banking Act of 1933, widely known as the Glass-Steagall Act of 1933, separated banking according to the types of banking business-commercial banking and investment banking. It was passed when a large portion of the U.S. banking system collapsed during the Great Depression in the 1920s and 1930s.
> In 1999, Democrats led by President Bill Clinton and Republicans led by Sen. Phil Gramm joined forces to repeal Glass-Steagall at the behest of the big banks. What happened over the next eight years was an almost exact replay of the Roaring Twenties. Once again, banks originated fraudulent loans and once again they sold them to their customers in the form of securities. The bubble peaked in 2007 and collapsed in 2008. The hard-earned knowledge of 1933 had been lost in the arrogance of 1999.
> And now we blame the refuge crisis on President Obama, the one responsible for all our present Ills.


Who's articles are you plagiarizing? Obviously you didn't write that. 
How about posting the links with that to show where you got it from to post here.
I stand by what I wrote, Sorry if you are butthurt.

Since you like pics I'll post this one for you.
Benito Mussolini hanging around town:









PS... I didn't like the Bushes either... NWO pushers.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Have you noticed that stocks are going back up again as is the British Pound? Brexit was a good decision for the Brits. New deals will be made and the country will come back stronger than before. 

Will be interesting to see what spin the globalists put on this now.


----------



## Genevieve

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Ummm.....I think the whole point of this forum is keeping us from being that way!
> 
> BUT.... yes, we do have starving, destitute, and diseased people in this country and the numbers seem to be growing. In spite of the "Affordable" Care Act, we are seeing more and more people with no insurance who wait until they are desperately ill until they come to the emergency room. Numbers of patients with sepsis and septic shock are rising across the country because what started out as a toothache became an abscess, then spread throughout the body because of lack of dental care insurance and outrageous cost. We have a measles epidemic in Arizona right now because of our porous borders and lack of health screening for illegals crossing into the US. Of course, the porous borders also contribute to hospitals closing and limiting health care services due to cost, the burden of onerous regulations, excess litigation, and lack of reimbursement. We have high numbers of homeless - and many of them just average citizens who can no longer afford their homes. According to CIA data, we rank about 56th in infant mortality, with countries like Guam, Cuba, and Bosnia/Herzegovina having lower rates than us.
> 
> Of all of the potential SHTF situations I plan for, the one that strikes me as most realistic is the threat of economic collapse. We can't keep printing fiat currency with a national debt that increases more in an hour than I will earn in my lifetime. We can't keep expecting people who work to support those who won't. We cannot keep supporting the cost of being the world's police force when we cannot even keep our own cities safe.
> 
> I think it would be really ignorant of us to wait until we are in the throes of an economic collapse to start to worry about what to do.
> 
> I apologize if your comment was made in jest- but to me this is a really serious topic that so many people refuse to acknowledge.


You and the 15 people who liked your post can get over yourselves.
If you're a member here then its safe to say you know what the problems are and are working to be able to "survive" them.

what I don't agree with is the chicken little syndrome. panicking of any kind will get you no where and that is what others are doing or trying instill in others because GB wanted out of a bad situation for the country.

so sugar you can get off your high horse and the others here also. I will make a joke about anything I want.
Do like the rest have done: put me on IGNORE and your panties won't get bunched

ps. if you were trying to put me in my place "doc" ain't gonna work


----------



## Grimm

Genevieve said:


> You and the 15 people who liked your post can get over yourselves.
> If you're a member here then its safe to say you know what the problems are and are working to be able to "survive" them.
> 
> what I don't agree with is the chicken little syndrome. panicking of any kind will get you no where and that is what others are doing or trying instill in others because GB wanted out of a bad situation for the country.
> 
> so sugar you can get off your high horse and the others here also. I will make a joke about anything I want.
> Do like the rest have done: put me on IGNORE and your panties won't get bunched
> 
> ps. if you were trying to put me in my place "doc" ain't gonna work


Get over your self and stop acting like a spoiled brat.


----------



## Woody

Yes. Where the heck did that come from??!!


----------



## AmishHeart

?????
Did I miss something?


----------



## Grimm

AmishHeart said:


> ?????
> Did I miss something?


A once respected forum member decided to show us once again why some of her posting privileges were banned (according to her). She turned from someone I actually liked in to a very bitter person over something stupid.

All I have to say about it is respect is a two way street.


----------



## AmishHeart

In my world, it's disrespectful to be rude to expecting mothers.


----------



## Grimm

AmishHeart said:


> In my world, it's disrespectful to be rude to expecting mothers.


She wasn't being rude to me. She aimed her attitude at Dr.DianaAnderson. I responded because I am sick of her BS. She claimed months ago she was going to leave the forum for good but she comes back once a week or so like a troll to post her teenage-like spoiled self-centered comments. Funny how she has this bitter out look on the forum but still keeps commenting and hanging around. Very troll like.

I'm not too worried about her directing any of her self righteous bitterness at me. She has me on her ignore list. I just feel I need to respond because I use to respect her opinion and now I just want her to get over the bitchiness.

Her behavior all started because she posted some pin up pictures and one upset a few members because it poked fun at an ethnic group. When she was asked not to do it again she turned to the snark side and became a mega bitch. It is sad, really. I use to like her.


----------



## OutInTheWoods

AmishHeart said:


> In my world, it's disrespectful to be rude to expecting mothers.


It's disrespectful to be rude to anyone, _especially_ mothers - expecting or with grown children.


----------



## Sentry18




----------



## Grimm

Sentry18 said:


>


Ha...ha...ha...!
(Can you feel the dryness in my 'voice' as I type that?!)


----------



## DrPrepper

Genevieve said:


> You and the 15 people who liked your post can get over yourselves.
> If you're a member here then its safe to say you know what the problems are and are working to be able to "survive" them.
> 
> what I don't agree with is the chicken little syndrome. panicking of any kind will get you no where and that is what others are doing or trying instill in others because GB wanted out of a bad situation for the country.
> 
> so sugar you can get off your high horse and the others here also. I will make a joke about anything I want.
> Do like the rest have done: put me on IGNORE and your panties won't get bunched
> 
> ps. if you were trying to put me in my place "doc" ain't gonna work


 Genevieve,
I am disappointed. I was hoping for an adult discussion on the factors that influence our social and economic deterioration, and instead I get a childish tirade. Let me reassure you, my panties are not bunched (hard to bunch Kevlar!) and I was not attempting to put anyone in their place. I also do not have a horse, high or otherwise. I was not sure if you were serious or kidding- in fact, I apologized if you were kidding. (Guess you missed that part.)

So, consider this matter closed. I will not respond to any further "jokes" you may post as I do not wish to provoke any cephalocaudal inversion reactions. 
vract:

Can we get back to the discussion about concerns of economic collapse?


----------



## ras1219como

Must we start this temper tantrum again?


----------



## Woody

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Genevieve,
> I am disappointed. I was hoping for an adult discussion on the factors that influence our social and economic deterioration, and instead I get a childish tirade. Let me reassure you, my panties are not bunched (hard to bunch Kevlar!) and I was not attempting to put anyone in their place. I also do not have a horse, high or otherwise. I was not sure if you were serious or kidding- in fact, I apologized if you were kidding. (Guess you missed that part.)
> 
> So, consider this matter closed. I will not respond to any further "jokes" you may post as I do not wish to provoke any *cephalocaudal inversion reactions.*
> vract:
> 
> Can we get back to the discussion about concerns of economic collapse?


Them are some fancy $2 words there, I had to look them up! <LOL> I got more fancy words that I had to look up!!! Doctor talk almost always sounds dirty, but really isn't.

"Frontside vs. Backside Attacks

A biomolecular nucleophilic substitution (SN2) reaction is a type of nucleophilic substitution whereby a lone pair of electrons on a nucleophile attacks an electron deficient electrophilic center and bonds to it, resulting in the expulsion of a leaving group. It is possible for the nucleophile to attack the electrophilic center in two ways..."

Back on topic post coming right up...


----------



## Woody

I don't expect any collapse to come from the Brexit. As pointed out before, I don't believe they went to the Euro either so really should have a zero affect on the EU. Now, the other strong countries that are on the Euro threating to split, that could definitely lead to its dissolving. Not a doomsday situation either. They all survived using their own currencies before so why should anyone worry.

And the stock market? I do not believe it has anything to do with reality anymore. What affects it is big money moving one way or another, shorting stocks... Some of still remember when silver shot up to $50 because a certain group was buying up all they could, creating a false shortage, driving the price up because now everyone wanted in on the action. When they dumped it all at an inflated price they got fat while others lost a bunch of Fiat. Just look at gold! There is a TON, or billions of tons, of "paper gold" that has nothing to do with reality and folks trade it as if it were actual physical gold. It drives the price of actual physical gold up and down with it. It is not based on how any economy is doing, inflation or anything, it is just pieces of paper.

Company stocks are the same way. They did used to be based on how a company was doing. If they did well, the stocks slowly went up. If the products they made didn't sell, the price went down. As an example, look at the whole dot com charade. A new company would have an IPO and the price of the stock would soar! Most of them never even made a profit yet the stock prices kept flying upwards!!! Artificially manipulated supply and demand, without an actual viable product.

These are just the opinions of a rural guy who does tend to see things how they really are not listen to the talking heads tell me how things really are.


----------



## ZoomZoom

The Brexit burp seems to be over already related to US markets.
Just checked my 401K and it's back to before the Brexit vote.

Oh, and if you have silver, you've made a killing in the last month. 17% gain.


----------



## phideaux

IMHO...
A month or 2 from now,,
We will not be even be thinking about Britain leaving the EU.


BTW, many good people, that would like to become part of our forum , may walk away when they see the in fighting.

Know whudImeen?





Jim


----------



## hiwall

Hey lets get back to the economic news that directly effects us all in one way or another. 
Have you seen the current price of silver? $19.45 once.
Remember just a short few months ago it was around $14.00. That is about a 35% increase. I would say that is quite worth noting. And silver shows no signs of letting up either.


----------



## Woody

And look at the historical price of silver, a few short years ago, 2004 or 5, it was under $5 and ounce. Back in the 1970's or so, under $2 and ounce. As I remember, since I first started 'stacking', it has an average 7% or 8% gain in value. Not actual value, but compared to our Fiat. An ounce of silver still only has an actually value of a dollar. On one of the silver forums, and here also as I recall... silver coins were compared to what they would buy today, such as gasoline, compared to when we were still on the gold standard. The same amount of silver coins would still buy the same commodity, only the price of the silver went up to match it. I'm not describing it very well... Let me see... OK. $1 of silver buys a gallon of gasoline. Later, silver is worth 5x what it was and gasoline is $5 a gallon. Traded in, that $1 of silver still buys one gallon of gas. And yes, commodity prices fluctuate so it is not going to be a day to day comparison, it is just an average thing.

Back in the early 80's, when it soared to $50 an ounce, I was tempted to dump it all. Hindsight is 20/20 and I could have dumped it then bought when it crashed again and had a lot more to stack! I buy a little every year and did recently pay just over $30 an ounce for some. But I also paid less than $2 for some and some at $5... It will all average out in the long run is the way I look at it.


----------



## bkt

What's quite interesting is that the gold:silver ratio, which was around 1:76 just a few days ago is now 1:69. Historically (over a couple thousand years) it has been 1:16. But silver would have to sell for over $80/oz to get back to that ratio or gold would have to fall to well under $400/oz which isn't going to happen. Should silver climb, that would impact manufacturing in a big way since silver is used very heavily in electronics and medical supplies.

The dollar and all currencies are together the weak point and that's why metals price manipulation is going full-bore. If the powers that be actually start to lose control over price manipulation, that could get very entertaining indeed.


----------



## Grimm

What I find funny about the Brexit is that the protesters there are calling those that are trying to demonstrate their rights under the UK law "fascists". Makes sense, right?!

A small indie news outlet sent a crew to film in the UK. They were harassed just because they had a camera. The reporter's Union Jack hat was stolen.


----------



## Tacitus

Woody said:


> ...The same amount of silver coins would still buy the same commodity, only the price of the silver went up to match it. I'm not describing it very well... Let me see... OK. $1 of silver buys a gallon of gasoline. Later, silver is worth 5x what it was and gasoline is $5 a gallon. Traded in, that $1 of silver still buys one gallon of gas. And yes, commodity prices fluctuate so it is not going to be a day to day comparison, it is just an average thing.


When I first started buying precious metals, I thought in terms of how many dollars an ounce of gold or silver was worth...as if the dollar was a yardstick, and the precious metals values changed. (sorry for the "yardstick" Americanism)

Over time, I realized that my _yardstick_ was changing length on a daily basis.

I mean, I always knew intellectually that the dollar fluctuated, but I hadn't really internalized what that meant.

I learned that if you are going to play metals, you have to watch not only the gold and silver markets, _but also the currency markets_. An event with economic effects (like the Brexit vote) might drive gold and silver up, the pound and euro down, and the dollar up. So, for example, gold may shoot up $100 (driven by gold stocks first), but the US dollar may shoot up as well (say, 30 cents worth of increased relative international buying power per dollar) as people move their cash from the pound and euro into the dollar. So, a European may see a 115 euro jump in the price of gold, but a US citizen may only see a $70 jump in the price of gold. If an economic event weakens the dollar, then gold may rise, not because gold is rising, but because your "yardstick is getting shorter." Or, it may be both.

I'm not an economist, so I'm sure my example is grossly inadequate, but you get the idea.

Oh, and I don't really "play" in metals. I buy and hold as well. And I don't get upset when metal prices go down after I buy...that just means things are ok. I will really worry when the price of my metals doubles and then triples. That is when I will redouble my efforts to buy food.


----------



## ZoomZoom

Tacitus said:


> I will really worry when the price of my metals doubles and then triples. That is when I will redouble my efforts to buy food.


You may want to get your shopping list ready.

Silver is up 40% YTD and has been climbing really fast the last couple days.

Today alone it's up over 5%.

That's a big  for anyone holding silver.


----------



## Tacitus

ZoomZoom said:


> You may want to get your shopping list ready.
> 
> Silver is up 40% YTD and has been climbing really fast the last couple days.
> 
> Today alone it's up over 5%.
> 
> That's a big  for anyone holding silver.


Yes, I'm watching. But, since I don't think I own enough silver, I'm not smiling. As a buyer, I hate price increases.

But, having some is better than having none. I guess I can console myself watching the value of may stack grow, while I put my money to more practical preps.

So, current plan: stack cash, not metal. If metals drop back down, I buy more metal, as a prep against currency troubles (and as simple savings). And if metals don't drop back down while I'm stacking cash, but instead keep going up, then I will have saved cash for buying more practical preps for a major depression or even worse.


----------



## bkt

Yeah, I don't look at the price of metals rising with happiness: it's a sign the dollar is falling in value, not that the metal is worth more. Besides, I never buy metals as an investment but as a hedge against the collapse of the dollar.


----------



## readytogo

LastOutlaw said:


> Who's articles are you plagiarizing? Obviously you didn't write that.
> How about posting the links with that to show where you got it from to post here.
> I stand by what I wrote, Sorry if you are butthurt.
> 
> Since you like pics I'll post this one for you.
> Benito Mussolini hanging around town:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS... I didn't like the Bushes either... NWO pushers.


At no point I claim that I wrote those articles if only you could learn how to read you could have figure that out , second you most learn to read and do a little research before you say anything, facts are facts and history is history.


----------



## LastOutlaw

This thread has jumped from brexit to silver values. 

Just remember when Iceland crashed you could buy a $300,000.00 home for around $300.00 in silver at it's purchased price.
:congrat:


----------



## LastOutlaw

readytogo said:


> At no point I claim that I wrote those articles if only you could learn how to read you could have figure that out , second you most learn to read and do a little research before you say anything, facts are facts and history is history.


If you post someone else work without giving them credit and/or a link you are plagiarizing and breaking copyright law.
You need to learn to write and what the law is. I read exceptionally well. I shouldn't have to try to figure out what you write. It should be clear, which your posts usually aren't anyway.

I believe you are a spinner and really don't want to know the real truth. That has become obvious by many of your recent posts, especially in this thread.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

LastOutlaw said:


> If you post someone else work without giving them credit and/or a link you are plagiarizing and breaking copyright law.
> You need to learn to write and what the law is. I read exceptionally well. I shouldn't have to try to figure out what you write. It should be clear, which your posts usually aren't anyway.
> 
> I believe you are a spinner and really don't want to know the real truth. That has become obvious by many of your recent posts, especially in this thread.


I believe the links were there when he posted. I do not believe he is a "spinner" (whatever that is:scratch). He has some unique perspectives due to his personal past experiences that I've found quite valuable at times.

Do you suppose we could tone down some of the vitriolic bombast? You'd think half the people on the forum have a bug up their butt just waiting to lash out at the least provocation ... whether it was intended or not. :dunno:


----------



## Grimm

mosquitomountainman said:


> I believe the links were there when he posted. I do not believe he is a "spinner" (whatever that is:scratch). He has some unique perspectives due to his personal past experiences that I've found quite valuable at times.
> 
> Do you suppose we could tone down some of the vitriolic bombast? You'd think half the people on the forum have a bug up their butt just waiting to lash out at the least provocation ... whether it was intended or not. :dunno:


I think the heat is getting to us all.


----------



## Woody

Heat? What heat??? It is only in the mid 80's here in Delaware, I have a jacket on in the shade!


----------



## terri9630

Woody said:


> Heat? What heat??? It is only in the mid 80's here in Delaware, I have a jacket on in the shade!


Come out here. It's been well over 100 plus the heat index. 104 with a heat index of 112 is miserable..... of course yesterday was wonderful. 78 and drizzled all day.


----------



## Woody

Sounds like my kinda place! But... there are no fishing piers where I can sit with all the other creepy old men, soak a line and exchange li...err.. fishing stories. Sounds like nice weather, but the pier is a deal breaker.


----------



## Woody

Back on topic!

I haven't been watching the talking heads, but from what I hear, the 'markets' have settled down and those who would, have made their money from the panic. The rest of the folks are realizing that nothing is going to happen so on to the next BIG news story of the day!

Unless someone here knows something different and the world really will end because of the Brexit?


----------



## terri9630

Woody said:


> Sounds like my kinda place! But... there are no fishing piers where I can sit with all the other creepy old men, soak a line and exchange li...err.. fishing stories. Sounds like nice weather, but the pier is a deal breaker.


There are lakes out here...... most are man made, but they are here. Well, several hours north of here anyway.


----------

